# Elle coupa Pierrette pour aller porter



## fissatocolvolley

Sto sempre traducendo "Pierrette" di Balzac. Adesso sono alle prese con la frase seguente: "Elle coupa Pierrette pour aller porter sur un fauteuil son chapeau que la petite fille lui prit des mains et qu'elle lui laissa prendre comme si la Bretonne était une femme de chambre". Non riesco proprio a capire "Elle coupa Pierrette pour aller porter...". Potete aiutarmi? Grazie infinite



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non il titolo del libro*
> Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Secondo te cosa significa?


----------



## Yendred

Juste avant cette phrase, il y a une réplique de Pierrette qu'elle ne peut pas finir car elle se fait couper la parole (_interrompere_).
_Elle coupa Pierrette = Elle coupa la parole à Pierrette _


----------



## fissatocolvolley

Veramente non è così. Prima c'è un discorso diretto tra "elle" (Bathilde de Chargeboeuf) e un altro personaggio. Poi c'è il capoverso che inizia con "Elle coupa Pierrette...". A meno di non voler intendere che Pierrette stava per parlare e Bathilde la previene... ma mi sembra un po' azzardato.


----------



## ganesa2242

Ce n'est pas forcément très clair en français non plus. Couper ici pourrait être dans le sens indiqué par Yendred. On pourrait imaginer aussi couper dans le sens de "déconcerter", couper le sifflet. Mais ce n'est qu'une supposition. Si je comprends bien la phrase, Pierrette se comporte comme une femme de chambre en débarrassant Bathilde de son chapeau, alors que ce n'est pas son rôle. Mais Bathilde est bien née, Pierrette ne l'est pas.


----------



## fissatocolvolley

Sì, la frase è quella. Effettivamente è un problema


----------



## Reynald

En effet, il n'y a aucune parole de Pierrette à ce moment. Trois pages plus haut Pierrette a été envoyée s'habiller pour la soirée. Elle est donc absente pendant la conversation entre les autres personnages.
C'est Bathilde (et non Pierrette) qui vient d'adresser la parole à Rogron. Commence alors un nouveau paragraphe : « Elle _(donc, Bathilde)_ coupa Pierrette pour aller porter sur un fauteuil son chapeau que la petite lui prit des mains et qu'elle _(Bathilde)_ lui laissa prendre comme si la Bretonne était une femme de chambre.»

D'après ce contexte, pour moi, Pierrette vient d'arriver dans la pièce et Bathilde, en allant déposer son chapeau, passe devant Pierrette : elle lui coupe involontairement le passage. À ce moment, Pierrette prend le chapeau.
(Si c'est bien ce sens, _Couper quelqu'un _paraît en effet incomplet).


----------



## fissatocolvolley

Sì, mi sembra convincente. Grazie mille


----------

